# Otari vs Teac Reel-to-reel



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got an opportunity to pickup either a Teac or an Otari MX-5000 reel 2 reel player. They both function, but the Teac is $100 and the Otari is $200.00 

I'm familar with Teac, and I know of a couple of models of Otari but I can't find anything about the MX-5000. 


Suggestions on quality and pricing anyone?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Both companies have been around for a long time and are still around, so spare/replacement parts hopefully will not be an issue should you ever need them. Both were known to be producers of quality gear back in the day.

I know a guy... Seriously, decades ago I worked with Randy Blevins, now owner of Blevins Audio in Nashville area, who deals in used pro and semi-pro audio gear, and if anyone can tell you about these machines, he is the guy. Tell him Wayne Myers sent you (he MIGHT still remember me, but he might not).


----------

